# Texas Application - Technical Review



## TWJ PE (Aug 20, 2015)

How long does it usually take for the technical review to be completed?

Thank you.


----------



## OffShawz (Aug 24, 2015)

I dont remember it taking long assuming you've submitted all documentation online. The actual checking and verification was a few days at most in my case, though YMMV depending on what they have to look at.

The longest part was waiting for the reference letters to trickle in.


----------



## TWJ PE (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you. All my reference letters were returned to me so they along with my ethics exam, and original SER are being submitted together (sent at the end of last week). Those remaining items are the only things they don't have yet.

Thanks again.


----------



## baldybarton (Aug 25, 2015)

I sent in all of my items around the July 10th deadline and was just approved on Friday. It took over a month after I sent in the items for me to get any response from tbpe that they received them.


----------



## TWJ PE (Aug 25, 2015)

With the deadline passed, appears things are speeding up a little. I sent those items on Thursday (8/20) and they received them on 8/24 (online status was updated to show they received them). Hopefully it moves from admin to technical review soon.


----------



## OffShawz (Aug 26, 2015)

W9TWJ said:


> With the deadline passed, appears things are speeding up a little. I sent those items on Thursday (8/20) and they received them on 8/24 (online status was updated to show they received them). Hopefully it moves from admin to technical review soon.


I remember that part of it being pretty fast. It doesnt take long to review SERs, and the reference forms (provided your references all said you've met the standards) should all be green-lighted.

Ditto with the background check.


----------



## TWJ PE (Aug 28, 2015)

Approved for the exam on 8/27/15 - that was quick.


----------



## andrewm24 (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm still waiting on my license by comity. Started the process on Aug 8 and they received everything by Aug 17. Still shows under administrative review.


----------

